# Dow's best day in 5-1/2 years + 416



## agro (12 March 2008)

about time as i was starting to get worried!

looking at the iaps most stocks are already up 2-5% and it's only 8.15 EST

have a good day all 

------------------

NEW YORK (CNNMoney.com) -- Stocks rallied Tuesday as investors welcomed news that the Federal Reserve will lend up to $200 billion to banks and lenders as a means of loosening up tight credit markets.

According to early tallies, the Dow Jones industrial average (INDU) jumped almost 417 points, its fourth-biggest one-day point gain ever and the biggest one-day point gain since July 2002. In percentage terms, the gain of 3.55% was the best since March 2003.

The blue-chip index had ended the previous session at a 17-month low.

http://money.cnn.com/2008/03/11/markets/markets_afternoon/index.htm


----------



## theasxgorilla (12 March 2008)

Should I roll this in with the 'stupid americans' thread? 

Sorry, I'm a mod, I should know better.


----------



## saichuen (12 March 2008)

Just curious here, where do you think the Fed is going to get this money from? 

Happy trading!


----------



## Porper (12 March 2008)

agro said:


> about time as i was starting to get worried!
> 
> looking at the iaps most stocks are already up 2-5% and it's only 8.15 EST
> 
> ...




Yes, we were all worried over nothing, we will fly to all time highs within 3 weeks.

Just incase anyone took my comments seriously, I am being sarcastic.

At least it will provide another good shorting opportunity shortly.


----------



## cuttlefish (12 March 2008)

Its ok, its all AAA debt! *LOL!*  (The banks told me so ... and Ambac and S&P agreed ... move along ... nothing going on here lol)

(for the less astute yes that was more sarcasm)


----------

